# G2 Connection prob w HTC sync



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

Hello All,

I just purchased a G2(T-Mobile) HTC Android. While trying to sync it with HTC Sync, sais "No device connected" This seems to be a common problem, but I have not seen a clear answer. Any advice?

Thanks :wave:


----------

